# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling - Kinderen met een beperking in het reguliere basisonderwijs

## dolfijnjorien

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik doe de opleiding onderwijsassistent en wij vroegen ons laatst af of kinderen met een beperking in het reguliere basisonderwijs mogen. Wat vinden jullie, wanneer een kind met down syndroom op een reguliere basisschool kan mag dat dan ook? 

En ook, mogen scholen kinderen met een beperking weigeren om bij hun op school te laten komen?

----------


## decca

Om mee te kunnen doen hangt het ten eerste af van de gradatie van het down syndroom.
Is het kind geschikt voor het onderwijs; Ja waarom niet.
We hebben al veel te lang kinderen met een kleine handicap apart behandeld.
Laat onze (gewone) kinderen zich maar eens realiseren dat hun klasgenootje anders is dan anderen en zij zich daarvoor anders moeten op en of instellen.
Komt het het wederzijds respect onder onze jongeren misschien ten goede en ook aan onze onderwijs krachten kunnen we hogere eisen stellen dan tegenwoordig.

----------


## BSR

Ik vraag mij altijd af met zulke goede bedoelingen wie nu het meest verlangt naar het reguliere onderwijs , de ouders of het kind met een beperking 
Daar ik zelf een zoon heb met een lichamelijk en geestelijke beperking (geen downsyndroom) heb ik veel gezien en meegemaakt op de scholen en wat mijn ervaring is, is dat in de meeste gevallen de ouders met alle geweld het kind naar een reguliere school willen hebben omdat de ouders zich ongelukkig voelen op verjaardagen dat zij moeten vertellen dat hun zoon of dochter op een school zit voor speciaal onderwijs en dat er veel schaamte bij zit en om dit te verhullen doen zulke ouders hun uiterste best om hun kind naar een regulier school te krijgen , waar in de meeste gevallen het kind zich weer ongelukkig voelt (ligt ook natuurlijk aan hun niveau) .
Maar zeg nu zelf eens , zou u het leuk gevonden hebben dat er bij u in de klas altijd een meester of juf apart voor u was , en dat u altijd aparte lesboekjes kreeg , en dat u altijd met tikkertje niet mee kon/mocht doen , of dat er andere spelletjes gedaan werden die u niet kon , en dat u langs de kant zou staan .
Zou u zich als kind dan erg gelukkig gevoeld hebben ??
Kinderen denken, praten en doen niet zo als wij volwassenen , een kind komt voor de dag zoals ze zijn en zoals ze het beleven en zien , en elk gezond kind ziet en merkt dat er ineens een kind in de klas zit die "anders" is , anders wordt behandeld (aparte juf/meester) en dat wordt op het schoolplein niet anders.
Ook al willen wij volwassenen dat zo graag anders zien , maar de praktijk is weerbarstiger dan we soms willen.
Ik weet van een klasgenootje van onze zoon die ook halverwege haar speciaal onderwijs naar een reguliere school ging, het kind werd dood ongelukkig , wist zich geen raad tussen al die "gezonde" kinderen die om haar heen renden , ze kon het niet zo snel volgen en werd bang om omver gelopen te worden en ging uit angst langs de muur staan.
Nou, dan denk ik , ouders waar ben je mee bezig, je kind wordt doodongelukkig, terwijl pa en ma gelukkig kunnen vertellen dat hun dochter op een "normale" school zit.
Nou, dan vraag ik mij echt in gemoede af, wie is nu de verstandigste , en wie is nu de gelukkigste .
Je zoekt toch het welzijn voor je kind, niet het welzijn van de ouders ?
Een kind met geestelijke beperkingen voelt zich het best thuis bij gelijkgestemden. maar niet bij een groep die veel hoger in niveau zitten.

----------


## heeleven

Zelf heb ik een kleinzoon van 9 jaar ,en is ook beperkt ,omdat hij prematuur geboren is,er is 2jaar geprobeerd op de basis school,omdat je het als ouders ook vind dat dat mogelijk moet zijn,maar hij werd er diep ongelukkig door omdat de andere kinderen het veel beter en vlugger konden,en dat is zo erg voor een kind,na heel veel therapie en gesprekken zit hij nu op een speciale school,ik had er zelf net zoals mijn kinderen heel veel moeite mee,maar mijn kleinzoon is er gelukkiger door geworden,en is ook goed voor uit gegaan,dus het is een lange weg om te onderzoeken wat het beste is,het is voor ieder kind verschillend.
Het is ook zo moeilijk omdat er niets aan het kind te zien is,hij is gezond ,gelukkig ,maar met de fijne en grove motoriek is het een probleem,dus we hopen dat hij toch veel zal leren hij is slim genoeg,de hoofdzaak is dat hij nu ook complimentjes krijgt dat maakt hem trots.

----------


## Luuss0404

Als een kind met een lichamelijke en/of geestelijke aandoening naar een reguliere school wil en dat ook mogelijk is dan vind ik dat dat moet kunnen en dat de reguliere school zo'n kind niet mag weigeren, maar het kind moet zich er wel prettig voelen.
Speciaal onderwijs heeft ook veel voordelen voor kinderen met lichamelijke en/of geestelijke aandoeningen want er lopen gespecialiseerde mensen rond voor toedienen medicatie, helpen bij plannen etc.

Ik las in de krant laatst dat een meisje met een beperking graag naar regulier onderwijs wou maar werd geweigerd, zou toch niet moeten kunnen!
Daarbij las ik ook een intervieuw met een speciaal onderwijs medewerkster over dat het budget gekort wordt en ze lang niet alle kindjes die dat nodig hebben kunnen aannemen.
Erg jammer  :Frown: 

Mijn broer (jonger dan mij maar volwassen) heeft bij de geboorte zuurstofgebrek opgelopen waardoor motorische en gedragsproblemen. Op regulier onderwijs is hij gepest, afgestoten, kreeg geen zelfvertrouwen en kan zich niet uiten. Hij heeft 2 jaar op speciaal onderwijs gezeten en bloeide helemaal op, helaas had die school geen 3e en 4e klas, dus terug op regulier ging het weer bergafwaarts. Nu geprobeerd op speciaal volwassen onderwijs maar die bieden niet de opleiding aan die mijn broer wil doen, dus nu zit hij thuis want werktraject was ook geen succes.

Hopelijk voor al deze kinderen vinden ze een plek waar ze zich thuis voelen of dat nu regulier of speciaal onderwijs is... en hopelijk denkt de regering nog een keer na voordat er zoveel gekort wort op speciaal onderwijs want anders vallen er veel kinderen buiten de boot en krijgen ze niet de kansen die ze nodig hebben!
Aan de volwassenen/ouders die hun kind niet op speciaal onderwijs willen hebben: zet je trots of schaamte of wat het ook is opzij, laat je kind gelukkig zijn op speciaal onderwijs en niet ongelukkig op regulier, komt de ontwikkeling van het kind namelijk niet ten goede!

----------


## ikke64

Ik merk dat het probleem alleen bekeken wordt van de kant van het kind en de ouders van het beperkte kind. Mijn kinderen hebben gelukkig geen beperking. Maar ik zou het een probleem vinden als mijn kinderen minder aandacht krijgen omdat 1 of meerdere "beperkte" kinderen in de klas zitten. Helaas is, voor mijn gevoel, het nivo van de meeste leerkrachten niet voldoende om deze extra zorg te verlenen waardoor de kinderen die nu al op een reguliere school zitten nog minder aandacht krijgen.
Als het inhoud dat er extra leerkrachten/leermiddelen ingezet worden, prima dat vervallen al mijn bezwaren. Maar in deze tijd van bezuinigingen geloof ik daar niets van.

Gr Ikke

----------


## meneereddie

Als een jongen of meisje met een lichamelijke beperking een bepaalde school naar keuze op wil, moet dat zonder meer kunnen. 

Wanneer een jongen of meisje met een verstandelijke beperking een bepaalde school op wil, hoort dat gewoonweg goed uitgezocht te worden. 

En blijkt dan het denk en werkniveau nagenoeg het zelfde te zijn als de rest van de school, dan is er geen probleem, lijkt mij. 

Misschien dat een jongen of meisje met een verstandelijke beperking ouder zal zijn dan zijn of haar klasgenoten, maar zelfs dat mag niets uitmaken.

----------


## heeleven

Ja naartuurlijk is dat zo,er is bij mijn kleinzoon alles aan gedaan om dit te bereiken,helaas
is het na 2 jaar mis gegaan,wie weet als hij iets ouder is,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Ikzelf heb altijd in grote klassen gezeten en sommige van mijn klasgenoten hadden lichamelijke en/of geestelijke beperkingen. Zover ik weet hebben mijn 'normale' klasgenoten en ik er geen hinder van ondervonden dat sommige klasgenoten iets meer aandacht kregen.
In mijn paardrijles zat een meid met maar 1 arm en zij kreeg extra aandacht maar mijn mede paardrijgenoten en ik hebben daar ook geen hinder van ondervonden.
In groep 3 van de basisschool hadden we een juf en een klassenassistente, deze klassenassistente was een lichamelijk en geestelijk gehandicapte vrouw maar iedereen uit mijn klas was dol op haar, alleen kinderen uit andere klassen deden lelijk.
Ik denk dat de mate waarin het hinderlijk kan zijn dat een ander kindje meer aandacht krijgt ook samenhangt met hoe de leraar of lerares reageert, hoe er thuis wordt gereageerd op mensen die 'anders' zijn, of je meer mensen kent die 'anders' zijn en hoe je als 'normaal' kind zelf bent.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Wat ik bedoel is dat mijn ervaring is dat kinderen die moeilijk mee kunnen komen, moeilijk leren, veel uitleg en aandacht nodig hebben te kort kunnen gaan komen als er, nog meer, kinderenkomen die extra aandacht nodig hebben. Mogelijk zie ik ook problemen die er niet zijn. Maar de kwaliteit van de docenten is niet meer die van vroeger heb ik het idee, de goede daargelaten natuurijk.

Gr Ikke

----------


## BSR

Weet je wat ook nog eens de moeilijkheid is op een reguliere school dat de gewone onderwijzers niet gespecialiseerd zijn op geestelijk beperkte kinderen, dat is echt een vak apart, en zij hebben de middelen en materialen niet zo in huis als de speciale scholen, die hebben kennis, kunde en middelen, en materialen in huis.
merken ook direkt op als er iets byzonders is met het kind, dat ligt op het reguliere onderwijs toch weer net even anders.

En wat ik hierboven ook lees , komt het toch veel voor dat ouders het eerst willen proberen op het reguliere onderwijs , waarom zo vraag ik mij af , in 9 van de 10 gevallen moet het kind alsnog naar het speciaal onderwijs , en wat dacht u dat u in die paar jaar proberen op het reguliere onderwijs afgebroken heeft bij het kind zelf ??
Het kind gaat er soms letterlijk aan onderdoor voordat er besef bij ouders komt van ok. dit gaat toch echt niet, nee, dan moet het toch maar naar het spec. onderwijs.
Tja, de ouders hebben het geprobeerd , het kind is in feite de dupe van al dat geprobeer , want het moet alsnog naar een lager niveau , als het kind DIT beseft , krijgt het geestelijk een knal, en geeft dat niets ??
De ouders hebben het geprobeerd en het kind, ach, , nee, mensen begin eerst op laag niveau , en als blijkt dat het kind daar niet thuis hoort, dan wordt u dat heel gauw duidelijk gemaakt door de leerkrachten van het spec. onderwijs, en het is toch veel fijnder voor iedereen om te kunnen zeggen ,mijn kind gaat nu toch naar het regulier onderwijs dan net andersom ?

----------


## meneereddie

Dus als ik het goed begrijp, BSR, moeten deze kinderen eerst naar een lager niveau, en als blijkt dat dit te gemakkelijk is, dan vlug naar een hoger niveau, en als blijkt dat ook dit te laag is, dan weer naar een hoger niveau.

Jij wil alle druiven van het zelfde soort, in één vat doen. Lekker veilig. Op die manier krijg je nooit een betere wijn.

*Dit werkt net zo tegenstrijdig als het verhaal dat jijzelf hierboven hebt geschreven.!*

Waarom?

Voordat er kinderen met een beperking worden aangenomen op een school, zijn er al diverse tests verricht, om te bepalen op welk leer niveau het kind is.

Van deze tests zal een kind geen hinder hebben, omdat het in de grote vakantie gebeurt.

En de leerkrachten hoeven geen speciaal onderwijs te geven, of te leren, want een kind met een beperking in die klas, zit op het zelfde niveau als alle andere kinderen in die klas. Ook op het niveau van begrip.
De kans dat een kind met een beperking wat ouder is dan de rest van de klas, is er wel, maar dat mag al helemaal geen hinder geven.

De kans dat een kind op een bepaald begrip en denk niveau blijft hangen is wel aanwezig, maar die is ook aanwezig als het kind op een speciaal onderwijs school zit. In *beide* gevallen zal een kind overgeplaatst moeten worden.

Laat ze er lekker drie of vier jaar langer over doen...Wat geeft het?!

Als ze klaar zijn met de school, of scholen, hebben ze wel meer geleerd dan op het speciaal onderwijs.!

*WANT LEREN KUNNEN ZE!!!*

Groeten,

----------

